# My new Evo 9 FQ320.....pic heavy



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

*After having 6 Scoobs I did the obvious thing .....and bought an Evo, and I'm enjoying the "Darkside".

Quick spec list.......

2005 EVO IX FQ320.
42,500miles.
Walbro fuel pump.
Apexi AVCR boost controller setup for 1.75 bar of boost.
Blitz Nur Spec turboback decatted exhaust.
Carbon fibre front splitter.
Ralliart mudflaps and mats.
Rota G Force 9 X 18 Et 27 in Gunmetal, Continental Sport contact 3 tyres 235 40 18's ,.
Fast road geometry setup
Uprated organic clutch
Performance friction 2 piece front discs and carbotech XP8 pads all round, with dot 5.1 brake fluid.
Goodrich braided hoses all round.
Ralli Art and Powerstation service history.

Ecutek mapped at Zen, producing 410BHP.

I only got the car towards the end of July and only had the car home 1 day before I set to work getting the paintwork back to its original glory.
As the car is black there is a wonderful collection of swirls when / if the sun ever shines on it. There were also a few light scratches that had been touched in with paint. There wee also 2 areas of bird ****e that had etched the laquer, and someone had started scraping at the droppings with something, leaving the laquer scratched.
On the leading edge of the bonnet were two more severe scratches that had been touched in on a few diferent occassions and quite a thick layer of paint was on top of the scratch. As I cleaned away the paint during the detail I could see a very small kink in the leading edge of the bonnet. This was the only thing about the whole car that I can pick fault with, but it will be sorted eventually.

So the work started on the Saturday after got the car. It was washed on the Friday, and again on the Saturday, snowfoamed, dried, de-tarred ,clayed etc etc.

Products used during the detail were....

Karcher pressure washer, hose extension, foam lance, dirt blaster nozzle and spray nozzle.
Meguiars Hyper wash.
Bilt Hamber soft clay 
Autosmart Tardis.
Autosmart Smartwheels 
Autosmart G101 
3M Perfect-it III UltrafinaSE.
3M Perfect-it III Extra Fine Compound,
3M Perfect-it III Finishing Pad Blue 150mm ..
3M Perfect-it III Polishing Pad Yellow 150mm.
3M Perfect-it III Compounding Pad Green 80mm 
3M Perfect-it III Polishing Pad Yellow 80mm
Hexlogic orange cutting pad
Eurow microfibre cloths
Blackfire Polish.
Collinite 476s
Autoglym glass cleaner
Autosmart Trim Wizard (tyre dressing )
Autosol on Blitz Nur Spec exhaust back box and tailpipe
Kestrel DA polisher.
Bluepoint rotary polisher*
Some before pics



















After the paint was cleaned out of the scrape I could clearly see a kink in the front edge of the bonnet.










Scratch on door.










Scratches down wing.










Car snowfoamed with Megs Hyper wash and foam lance attachment










Traffic film removed.










Lots of old polish residue had to be removed from badges,door handles, trim etc.










Bird ****e droppings etched into the paintwork on the lower front bumper










Plastic cover was removed and resprayed.










Some swirl pics on various different panels.





































Pic of more bird ****e corroded into paintwork. This had then been rubbed and resulted in scratches.














































Key scratches on drivers door










Chips on bonnet.










Swirls on rear lights.










Some 50/50 pics.










*



























Bootlid during correction.










Stone chips on bonnet were filled with paint then laquered, allowed to dry and then wet sanded with 2500 W+D.
Then compounded with 3M Ultrafina SE on an 80 mm 3M green pad.



















Bonnet after correction.










Eventually after quite a few days hard work I got finished.
The wheels were not removed during the detail as I want to completely refurb the flaking laquer on the Brembo brakes, clean the arches, suspension arms, Bilstein shocks, springs etc.
The engine bay was also left untouched at the minute as I will remove the bumper, clean the FMIC and pipes, de-tango the headlights and do a few other little jobs too.

The car got its first run out to Lurgan Park Rally with the Scoobyireland and MLR lads










I then managed to get some better pics the following week.













































































































I took the car down to work last week and took a few more pics.














































On Saturday past it got another clean and its final coat of Collinite wax.
As it was a sunny day I got some more pics




























Some strange bloke with a camera.

[youtube]



























Even the neighbour came out to see if I had gone a bit mad taking photos.


























*


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice motor lovingly restored to its former glory. :thumb:

Health to enjoy.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice fella

is that the neighbour's brother just above him lol

good reflection shot's:thumb:


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

absolutely lush motor m8
the before pics were in a shocking state but after youve done an awesome job


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

fork.. that's nice :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

OOOOOOOHHHHHH Shiny i like


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

Stunning motor mate :thumb: 

How did you get on with the areas that looked like someone had just touched up by running a thick brush along them?


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

that was in a horrible state, you've done a good job on it. the bonnet looks brilliant now, need to do the bonnet on my focus. how did you do on the door scratches? and those big gashes on the bonnet?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job, lovely evo too


----------



## ANDREAS (May 29, 2010)

very nice car!!!! greate job mate!! nice reflections


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice work and a very nice car!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely car and good work on the paint :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice great turn around there


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Good job, a very nice looking 9 :thumb:


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

Cracking job :thumb: :buffer:

What Id do to one of them on my drive :argie:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Have to agree you have done a cracking job on that, it truly was shocking before, top marks for all your hard work:thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work fella - lovely & shiny! :buffer:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good looking 9:thumb: not as nice as mine of courseWhat a difference a bit of spit and polish makes good effort:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice choice of weapon,is that a manta GTE in the background at the show?


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car there. Bet it goes like shot off a shovel!!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Really love these cars id love to own one but the running costs would cripple me


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Nice evo, great work!!
I went to the darkside for a little while, Im back in Scoob again though


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

paulmc08 said:


> Very nice fella
> 
> is that the neighbour's brother just above him lol
> 
> good reflection shot's:thumb:


neighbours brother....lol


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments folks.:thumb:


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Pink_Floyd said:


> Stunning motor mate :thumb:
> 
> How did you get on with the areas that looked like someone had just touched up by running a thick brush along them?


Unfortunately I cant really do much with it, when the dollop of paint was cleaned off I could see that the front edge of the bonnet was slightly kinked. I would consider getting the bonnet resprayed, but as the car has never been damaged or painted Im a bit reluctant to have it done.

If you look very closely at the bonnet in this pic , just to the above right of the drivers side headlight you can see a small kink in the leading edge of the bonnet.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work, car looks a lot nicer, worth all the effort. Shame about those scratches though.

Chris.



nickygixer-k5 said:


> Good looking 9:thumb: not as nice as mine of courseWhat a difference a bit of spit and polish makes good effort:thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

mk2jon said:


> Nice choice of weapon,is that a manta GTE in the background at the show?


Yes, there were a few manta's there too. Must look and post a pic of them up. Had 2 manta GTEs myself many moons ago, wouldn't rule out another one as a project either.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job just one question why You swap scooby for EVO??


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

herbie147 said:


> Nice evo, great work!!
> I went to the darkside for a little while, Im back in Scoob again though


How would you compare them then ?
Out of the bugeye,blobeye and hawkeye scoobs that I've had I have to say the handling on th Evo is far superior to any of them.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround,especially on the scratches:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Evo340 (Jan 9, 2010)

Used to have a MR340, this looks nice though.


----------



## HighgradeVOzonA (Jul 7, 2010)

Very nice IX you have,good work indeed 

All original paint-which is very rare on the Evos nowadays.I would be abit sketchy having it painted also having said that it would drive me nuts,If i was painting(which i would) I'd just take good before/after pics for my future reference 

I see [email protected] has mapped it paul is a top quality mapper and he certainly knows his way around the mivec tables,the 80 series turbo on the IX does produce good results for a stock frame turbo without a doubt


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

not very often you see 9's going about round here, you fairly had a lot of work to do, looks great


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

as a scooby mad owner, it pains me to say............ that looks cracking fella:thumb::thumb::thumb:


you've done an amazing job turning it round, specially the bonnet!!!:buffer:


i dont know if i could turn to the dark side though.... :driver:


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Mr Gurn said:


> as a scooby mad owner, it pains me to say............ that looks cracking fella:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> you've done an amazing job turning it round, specially the bonnet!!!:buffer:
> 
> i dont know if i could turn to the dark side though.... :driver:


Thanks.:thumb:
I've decided not to spray the front of the bonnet, I'm just going to get a small Ralliart "Spirit of Competition" decal to cover the area.


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Alzak said:


> Great job just one question why You swap scooby for EVO??


Just got bored quickly with the last 2 scoobs I had. I modified them too quickly and that left me with nothing else to do to them, plus the fact that I got good money for them helped persuade me to part with them.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Gorgeous looking car there mate and great job at tidying it up too. I'd love one of those!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

nice work on the bonnet :thumb: i remember seeing this at the lurgan park rally sitting infront of the mantas and ascona


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

lovely looking motor mate, and after a lot of hard work and effort, it's been restored to its former glory! well done bud. (Y)


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

Admirable job there, hats off to you. I have a similar level of stone chipping on my Black Bonnet, so I guess it's time to get them sorted, now you've lead the way. Are the results as good as they look?


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great work mate, Especially on the bonnet. The evo looks amazing!


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

retrac68 said:


> Admirable job there, hats off to you. I have a similar level of stone chipping on my Black Bonnet, so I guess it's time to get them sorted, now you've lead the way. Are the results as good as they look?


If you look closely you can still see where the bigger chips were, they haven't disappeared but they're not as noticeable.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great work well done


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

:argie: just stunning car


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a great car!:thumb: :driver:


----------



## abdulumar (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice work on the car....


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Weapon. Great turn around on the bonnet too.


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

WEE UPDATE........

Since I got the car the one thing that really annoyed the bag out of me was the pink Brembos. 
So every time I washed the car I blasted the calipers with the power hose several times. Each time another piece of laquer was blasted off or became loosened. This went on for a few weeks and each time it was washed another piece was ready to flake off or be blasted away.



















Eventually I reckoned enough was removed so the wheels were taken off and the rest of the laquer was picked off with a scalpel or needle and then the area lightly wet sanded.



















While the wheels were removed I cleaned the struts with G101, then suspension arms were powerhosed and cleaned with Autosmart Alu cleaner.
The calipers were properly dried off with a hair dryer to remove any trapped moisture,any small chips were touched in, then the discs were masked off along with the surrounding area and approx 6 coats of Hycote VHT clear laquer applied.










The wheels were cleaned and sealed.










Nice shiny suspension arms and shiny red calipers.


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Gotta love evo, especially black and polished. Looks mean :argie:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i love evos. Top work


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

I've since added a few little carbon fibre bits and pieces and Im going to spend today preparing the car for some Valentine Road 'n' Track wax.
Should have a few pics later this week


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

looks spot on mate love it.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Score on that one! Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## buddy2shoes (Aug 11, 2010)

G.T said:


> If you look closely you can still see where the bigger chips were, they haven't disappeared but they're not as noticeable.


If I make me appear lesser, it will be a marked improvement.


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

nice job mate, looking good :thumb:


----------



## HighgradeVOzonA (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice job,Calipers looking spot on now.Whole car is coming along nicely

Just need to do your front headlights now the matt black effect(as same on 8MR)it is far more appealing to me than the IX satin black effect on the front lenses,and if you choose take out the amber part.Plenty of patience required but easy enough to do and a cost effective little touch,that cost pennies to do which is very rare on any vo


----------



## trinity13 (May 28, 2010)

Nice Evo IX mate!
Check out the older brother here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2515803#post2515803

too bad we dont have the FQ series here and i havent uploaded all my Evo pics hehe....

But here is my local detailing forum site that i've posted of my Evo http://www.modifikasi.com/showthread.php?p=7852035&posted=1#post7852035


----------



## AspDet (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicely done!
Love the reflection on the rear lower diffuser.
How did you work with the white lettering on the caliper when painting?


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice car, could only dream of one of those at my age though!


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

that is one bad looking car, you have done a wonderful job, looks like you peeled of a layer of film to reveal shine shine shine


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

AspDet said:


> Nicely done!
> Love the reflection on the rear lower diffuser.
> How did you work with the white lettering on the caliper when painting?


The lettering remained in place, just had to laquer over the red paint and lettering

Evo now up for sale
http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=360288


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

HighgradeVOzonA said:


> Nice job,Calipers looking spot on now.Whole car is coming along nicely
> 
> Just need to do your front headlights now the matt black effect(as same on 8MR)it is far more appealing to me than the IX satin black effect on the front lenses,and if you choose take out the amber part.Plenty of patience required but easy enough to do and a cost effective little touch,that cost pennies to do which is very rare on any vo


That was on my list of things to do.

Evo now up for sale
http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=360288


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

G.T said:


> That was on my list of things to do.
> 
> Evo now up for sale
> http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=360288


Was looking at this the other week on MLR. Such a stunning motor and well priced. Hope it sells. The civic will be up for sal next month so hopefully once that has gone i can concentrate on getting an Evo :driver:


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

horned yo said:


> Was looking at this the other week on MLR. Such a stunning motor and well priced. Hope it sells. The civic will be up for sal next month so hopefully once that has gone i can concentrate on getting an Evo :driver:


I'll do you a good deal on a part ex.

Best car I've ever owned, probably all down hill from here on.


----------



## gibzy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wicked job mate. That is impressive


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

G.T said:


> I'll do you a good deal on a part ex.
> 
> Best car I've ever owned, probably all down hill from here on.


Not just ready yet for the evo ill be in a better position once the civic gets a few bits and bobs done to it. thanks anyway though :thumb:


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

horned yo said:


> Not just ready yet for the evo ill be in a better position once the civic gets a few bits and bobs done to it. thanks anyway though :thumb:


I've gone back to Scoob ownership, its hard to get the Subaru rumble out of your system.:driver:


----------

